# 'Use windows to configure my wireless network settings



## Trevor Longden (Dec 5, 2001)

Hi,

How do I keep 'Use windows to configure my wireless network settings' checked?

I have a wireless home network (kids computers plus my laptop) but my main desktop was wired. A couple of days ago I fitted a wireless card to the PC and now, every time I start the computer, there is no connection. What I have to do every time is check the box against 'Use windows to configure my wireless network settings'. Once this is OK'ed then the computer connects. The next time I start the computer the box has unchecked itself and I have to check it again.

As a point of interest, Wireless Zero Configuration is set to auto and is running.


----------



## Covenant (Apr 2, 2004)

I would imagine that you have a program installed by your router manufacturer that loads on startup. On boot, this program may be taking control of your wireless network settings without prompting. This action was possibly selected on the initial install.

Try eliminating this program from your computer's startup through the MSConfig utility or completely uninstalling the offending program.


----------



## Trevor Longden (Dec 5, 2001)

I looked and disabled a couple of programmes related to the Hub supplier (but they just looked like 'Helpdesk' connections) and also a utility loaded with the software for the new wireless card, but I still have the same problem.

I am sure you are on to something, though, because after clicking on 'Connect to', then 'Wireless network' I get this (see attachment)


----------



## TechDre (Dec 7, 2004)

Since you disable your NIC utility the following URL should help you fix the Windows Wireless Zero Configuration

How to troubleshoot wireless network connections in Windows XP Service Pack 2

I hope this Help


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Covenent's post should have said "adapter's manufacturer" instead of "router manufacturer." It's the wireless utility that came with the adapter that you need to banish if you want to use WZC. The first place I'd look is in the Startup Folder. If a shortcut icon to it is there you can just drag it out to your desktop for possible future use or delete it. If it is not in the Startup folder you need to uninstall it, uncheck it from msconfig's startup list, or disable it in Services.


----------



## Trevor Longden (Dec 5, 2001)

Hi Guys,

Many thanks....problem solved. I didn't think to look in the Services list. There I found a Configuration Service for the TP-LINK wireless card. Disabling it has done the trick.

Once again, many thanks.


----------

